# Any Brazilians on this board?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Do you know where I can get a Hilario Brasil national team jersey? Hopefully somewhere online? My wife would really love one.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It's not easy Jemel. Even for people that leaves here in Brazil, we have a hard time to find basketball jerseys. Maybe some other poster have better info for you.

Wich one are you interested in:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Would be estatic if I could get my hands on either one. She's Brazilian and Nene is her second favorite player after Corey Maggette. Is basketball still not popular in Brazil? Hopefully Nene, Barborsa, Tiago and Anderson change that. Do you see any people in his Nuggets jersey over there.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Wow! I didn't know she is brazilian.

Basketball isn't quite popular here. And it's hard to see people using Nene's jersey in the street. As you said, Nene, Leandrinho, Tiago and Anderson might help with the popularity here, but nothing can beat soccer. It's almost a religion. Every other sport doesn't have much space to grow. Every sports program you watch is just soccer, soccer and soccer. 

Here in Brazil, only 3 Nuggets games were on TV. I really don't get why they didn't show more. I will try to find something about the unis.


----------



## minero (Jun 21, 2003)

im brazilian too....from sao paulo...n yes,,,,its really hard to find basketbaal jerseys....if u go the ibirapuera park u can see people with kobe n allen iverson jerseys.....anyway...i always wanted the j stockton jersey....n i just cant find one :no:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is off topic but Jemel your signature reeks of wickidity, I love that song.


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

Only Replica Jerseys are released past year , but the National team jerseys its impossible to find here. I worked in a Sports Store last year. Check on the NENE website maybe i can find or send a message asking for.

Para os Brasileiros do forum:
NENE vai arrebentar na próxima Temporada!!!!


----------



## BRNugget (Jun 2, 2003)

Para os brasileiros do forum:

*[edited]*


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BRNugget</b>!
> Para os brasileiros do forum:
> 
> _________


Obrigado!!!!

I'm Brasilian. CABO FRIO!!!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm brazilian too, from São Bernardo do Campo

Oh, and talking about Soccer... Corinthians wins the Brazilian São Paulo Cup Junior over São Paulo! =-)

Para os brasileiros: "Um presente á cidade de São Paulo é ver o Timão, glorioso, campeão no aniversário de 450 anos da cidade!"


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

You can find the jerseys in many stores know. But the National Jersey don't be released yet.

Para os brasileiros
*[edited]*


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

Brazilian NT shirt is found in any sports store in Brazil now.

And lets go to that forum!! ELE É SHOW!!

*[Sorry JP but this is not allowed here - JGKoblenz]*


----------



## EduRiker (Jan 27, 2004)

*Here u go*

I've just found one in the internet. It costs 30 US. But there's no guarantee it's Nene's jersey. 

>>>http://www.submarino.com.br/tool.asp?Query=NextLevelPage&ProdTypeId=15&CatId=15652&PrevCatId=15652

"Camiseta Regata da Seleção Brasileira de Basquete"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Here u go*



> Originally posted by <b>EduRiker</b>!
> I've just found one in the internet. It costs 30 US. But there's no guarantee it's Nene's jersey.
> 
> >>>http://www.submarino.com.br/tool.asp?Query=NextLevelPage&ProdTypeId=15&CatId=15652&PrevCatId=15652
> ...


"NÃO DISPONÍVEL" :no: 

Wish I saw this thread earlier.


----------

